# 100+ Arriving In Norco CA 3/18/06



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All,

Fellow member, Marian, went to a great deal of trouble and expense to see that the 60 Vacaville birds got picked up and transported to another fellow member, Tanya, in Bakersfield. In addition to the Vacaville pigeons there are another ~50 that are rescues from northern and central California as well. I will be taking the extremely disabled and very old birds from this group, but there will be plenty of very nice and healthy birds available for adoption by tomorrow afternoon.

If you're in Southern California and looking for birds, let me know, and I'll put you in touch with my friend, Bart, who is going to house and care for all these while homes are found.

There are banded racing pigeons, rollers, fancy breeds, mixed breeds, and ferals in this group. 

Many, many, many thanks to Marian and Tanya for their most kind and extreme efforts to assure that all these pigeons found a safe haven while looking for homes!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Bless you Terry, Marian, Tanya and Bart.
Those pigeons are so lucky to have you to come to their rescue. 
Great team work.

Reti


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks Terry, that is great team work, and quite a lot of birds to find homes for. Thanks to the rest of the folks involved as well, and hoping that new homes will be found for these pigeons.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks all .. just heard from Tanya that she is leaving Bakersfield just about now (9 AM Saturday). Due to cold and wet weather here in California, the Grape Vine was closed for a portion of the day yesterday (this is a pass on Interstate 5 that Tanya has to get over in order to get to/from Norco). Hopefully she will have a safe and easy drive today.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sending best wishes for a safe and speedy trip to Tanya.

I can't imagine that many pigeons! It is great to hear about these pigeons getting rescued and all will be getting such loving and supportive care until they get great permanent homes.

Thanks for all your good work, Terry, Marian, Tanya, and Bart. You guys have really got it together!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Birds arrived safe and sound, and Tanya made it back home also safe and sound. Yes .. what a bunch of birds! 

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Such wonderful team work.  
So glad to hear the transport went without incident & Tanya arrived home safely.

Cindy


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> ...the Grape Vine was closed for a portion of the day...
> Terry


I remember it well (shudder!!!).

You certainly moblized a tremendous rescue effort. Well done!!!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol i live in southern cali but my dad wont let me get any more birds  i have 4 already2 pigeons and 2 doves well good luck and bst of wish's finding homes


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Great to hear about the new arrivals*

Will there be any pictures posted? We have had biulding delays due to rainy weather. Might have to biuld backwards. roof up first, then floor.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Forgot to take my camera .. sorry! 

Terry


----------

